# Any good Seminaries in Richmond, VA?



## Mantis (Jan 24, 2005)

Are there any good seminaries in Richmond, VA?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 25, 2005)

I am aware of only three seminaries in Richmond (which is about one hour away from where I live). 

There is Union Theological Seminary, affiliated with the PCUSA. I could not _more strongly discourage_ someone from that school. 

The others are Baptist Seminary at Richmond and Richmond Virginia Seminary, both Baptist. Being a Presbyterian and not acquainted with these schools, I'll refrain from comment. 

There is an excellent Calvinistic seminary near Taylors, South Carolina: Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary (http://www.gpts.edu). 

BTW, congrats on your expected arrival and, if no one has welcomed you to the PB, Welcome!


----------



## Ivan (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> The others are Baptist Seminary at Richmond and Richmond Virginia Seminary, both Baptist. Being a Presbyterian and not acquainted with these schools, I'll refrain from comment.



Don't know anything about RVS...but Baptist Seminary...NO! They are split from the SBC. Their seminary is made up of liberal professors that left SBC seminaries and a few choice others. Stay away, stay VERY far away!


----------

